
As a full time hacker  how do you manage your health - noloblo
As a full time hacker nomad how do you manage your health, back, wrist and other pains that lead to burnout? 
What diet do you follow?<p>Do you use acupuncture? Therapy, any tips appreciated to manage burnout
======
apolymath
I use a device ([http://zap.intergate.ca/](http://zap.intergate.ca/)) before
going to bed, which induces electroporation & destroys harmful organisms
living in my body. I ride my bicycle 5 miles to work & 5 miles back home every
day. I limit my caloric intake to less than 1,500 per day. I drink a lot of
water and also teas that reduce stress.

